# erläutern sie warum die eckpunkte ...



## FantastischMan (25. Mai 2021)

erläutern sie warum zwei punkte mit dem maximalen abstand von punktmengen in der konvexen hülle beinhaltet ist


----------



## M.L. (25. Mai 2021)

Und wo ist die Eigenleistung ?   Auf jeden Fall ist in einer konvexen Hülle die Verbindungsgerade zw. zwei bel. Punkten auch komplett innerhalb der Hülle.


----------



## Blender3D (25. Mai 2021)

FantastischMan hat gesagt.:


> erläutern sie warum zwei punkte mit dem maximalen abstand von punktmengen in der konvexen hülle beinhaltet ist


Eine geometrische Figur heißt  *konvexe Menge,* wenn für *2* *beliebige Punkte* aus dieser Menge, auch* alle Punkte* *deren Verbindungsstrecke Teil* dieser Menge ist.
Eine* konvexe Hülle *ist die kleinste konvexe Menge, die die* Ausgangsmenge enthält*.
--> auch 2 Punkte mit maximalen Abstand liegen in der Hülle. Andernfalls wäre es ja keine konvexe Hülle.
Also wir bilden von einer Punktmenge die konvexe Hülle. --> Es gibt keine konkaven Einbuchtungen. --> Alle Punktpaare aus dieser Menge (auch mit maximalen Abstand ) liegen per Definition in dieser Menge.


----------



## mihe7 (25. Mai 2021)

FantastischMan hat gesagt.:


> erläutern sie warum zwei punkte mit dem maximalen abstand von punktmengen in der konvexen hülle beinhaltet ist


Ist das die Originalfrage? Die gibt doch so keinen Sinn.


----------



## FantastischMan (26. Mai 2021)

Blender3D hat gesagt.:


> Eine geometrische Figur heißt  *konvexe Menge,* wenn für *2* *beliebige Punkte* aus dieser Menge, auch* alle Punkte* *deren Verbindungsstrecke Teil* dieser Menge ist.
> Eine* konvexe Hülle *ist die kleinste konvexe Menge, die die* Ausgangsmenge enthält*.
> --> auch 2 Punkte mit maximalen Abstand liegen in der Hülle. Andernfalls wäre es ja keine konvexe Hülle.
> Also wir bilden von einer Punktmenge die konvexe Hülle. --> Es gibt keine konkaven Einbuchtungen. --> Alle Punktpaare aus dieser Menge (auch mit maximalen Abstand ) liegen per Definition in dieser Menge.


danke  bzw aufgrund der nicht konkavität und der definition gilt dass die zwei punkte mit beinhaltet sind. das habe ich daraus entnommen


----------



## mihe7 (26. Mai 2021)

Dass zwei Punkte in ihrer konvexen Hülle liegen folgt unmittelbar aus der Definition der konvexen Hülle. Da gibt es nix zu zeigen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Frage darauf abzielt. 

Leider ist die Frage für mich nicht nachvollziehbar formuliert. Selbst, wenn ich über den Grammatikfehler hinwegsehe und ein "sind" am Ende annehme, ist völlig unklar, was mit "zwei punkte mit dem maximalen abstand von punktmengen" genau gemeint ist, ebenso von welcher konvexen Hülle die Rede ist.


----------



## fhoffmann (26. Mai 2021)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Leider ist die Frage für mich nicht nachvollziehbar formuliert.


Eine sinnvolle Interpretation der Frage wäre:
Wenn in einer Punktmenge zwei Punkte maximalen Abstand haben, so liegen sie auf dem Rand der konvexen Hülle dieser Punktmenge.


----------



## mihe7 (26. Mai 2021)

fhoffmann hat gesagt.:


> Wenn in einer Punktmenge zwei Punkte maximalen Abstand haben, so liegen sie auf dem Rand der konvexen Hülle dieser Punktmenge.


Ja, das wäre eine sinnvolle Frage.


----------

